# lump on azureus



## philbaines (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey,

My azureus seems to have developed a lump between the 2 front legs.

Shes gone very shy apart from when i put food into the viv for her and she come "alive" again.

Could anyone help me with this problem as this is my first "sick" frog.

Phil


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi,

I have had what looks to be the same thing on my cobalt a couple of days ago. You can see my thread ''Sick Cobalt! Bacteria, cyst, worms ...?'' just below yours for the pictures. It started small and got to be as big as yours. It then got very big maybe bigger than yours and, one morning the skin had ripped and left the wound exposed as you can see in my post. 
Mine started healing the next day the wound started and I chose not to use the antibiotics but depending on the situation it could change. Im not a vet but Dr Frye described it as being a bacterial or fungal infection. So baytril would be the med that you need if you want to get her on antibiotics ( check with a vet if that is what she really needs as she might not have the same thing as mine). 

Just to let you know mine is almost completly healed ( it has been a week now that the skin ripped).

Best of luck with yours!

Keep us updated

Rani


----------



## philbaines (Aug 9, 2009)

just checked on him and this lump has now apeared!


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

Any update on the frog?

How is it doing? 
Sorry for being late on the followup. 

Rani


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

can you get a clear shot? on the first pic it just looks like a fat roll, but its hard to see what is going on in the last pic!!


----------



## Shenanigans (Sep 24, 2009)

dendrorani said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have had what looks to be the same thing on my cobalt a couple of days ago. You can see my thread ''Sick Cobalt! Bacteria, cyst, worms ...?'' just below yours for the pictures. It started small and got to be as big as yours. It then got very big maybe bigger than yours and, one morning the skin had ripped and left the wound exposed as you can see in my post.
> Mine started healing the next day the wound started and I chose not to use the antibiotics but depending on the situation it could change. Im not a vet but Dr Frye described it as being a bacterial or fungal infection. So baytril would be the med that you need if you want to get her on antibiotics ( check with a vet if that is what she really needs as she might not have the same thing as mine).
> ...


I'm a vet tech. However, I don't really have a lot of professional experience with frogs. I work in a small animal clinic. But to me it sounds like what you had was an abcess. Cats get them a lot from fights and such. Basically what it is is that she has had some sort of cut or scratch maybe that got infected. It basically builds up a big pus pocket until it pops. The infection will then release and eventually heal in on it's own. Since it is an infection and an open wound it's always a good idea to get some antibiotics going in there. You definitely want it to heal and you don't want it causing more damage or causing a worse infection. Baytril is an excellent drug, but you'll for sure have to contact your vet for dosing and such. Hope this kinda helps!


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

I have had this happen to 2 azureus in the past. Both developed a similar 'lump' on the rear legs and both perished shortly after. I was never able to learn/diagnose what it was.


----------



## philbaines (Aug 9, 2009)

the lumps perished or the frogs?

Mine has fully recoverd now...the lump tore then healed up fine and shes back to jumping all over the place


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

philbaines said:


> the lumps perished or the frogs?
> 
> Mine has fully recoverd now...the lump tore then healed up fine and shes back to jumping all over the place


The frogs did.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

It could be tuberculosis, or just an aggressive bacterial infection. In any case, quarantine for now and take to an exotic vet for treatment, or contact Dr. Frye.
To prevent this kind of thing from happening more often, change moss out every 3 months if it is not living and be sure to clean the glass to rid the tank of wastes. Wear neoprene gloves or wash hands with hot water and soap EVERY time before working in the tank.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

How wet is your substrate kept?


----------

